# Greetings Fellow CBer's



## bslproductions (May 31, 2007)

I would like to formally say hello to everyone. 

I am a long time reader of ControlBooth and love the forums. Between myself and my co-workers we can help you find the answers your looking for and are always glad to lend an opinion on a product.

Check out our company websites (links below in my signature). We have dealerships with the vast majority of Lighting manufacturers. We also have full service rentals, productions, service, and installation departments in addition to sales.

If you have any questions that you want to ask me directly, please feel free to PM me. I am in the office M-F 9:30 to 5:30 EST and will reply same day.


----------



## soundlight (May 31, 2007)

Welcome aboard!

Always good to have more people to check prices against.


----------



## Chaos is Born (May 31, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy your stay!


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 1, 2007)

Welcome to the booth. Are you part of Buy Gack as well? I got a "Legalize Gack" T-shirt at LDI... I've had several people think it says "Legalize Crack". I don't wear it as much anymore.


----------



## bslproductions (Jun 1, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Welcome to the booth. Are you part of Buy Gack as well? I got a "Legalize Gack" T-shirt at LDI... I've had several people think it says "Legalize Crack". I don't wear it as much anymore.



Yes we're the same company. BuyGack.com is our online retail store. BSL Productions is our storefront and main company. Our marketing dept has a rather unique sense of humor in merchandising the site.


----------



## avkid (Jun 1, 2007)

Do you guys have any of those Legalize Gack shirts laying around?
It would probably get a few laughs.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 2, 2007)

If I remember right you also had some rather naughty posters to go with those T-shirts. Didn't take one, wife would have killed me if I brought one home.


----------



## Chris15 (Jun 3, 2007)

Welcome Aboard...


gafftaper said:


> If I remember right you also had some rather naughty posters to go with those T-shirts. Didn't take one, wife would have killed me if I brought one home.



Now now now... that sort of thing really shouldn't be at home in a high school...


----------



## bslproductions (Jun 8, 2007)

Chris15 said:


> Welcome Aboard...
> Now now now... that sort of thing really shouldn't be at home in a high school...



Its nothing worse than Sports Illustrated and yes the marketing department made like 3000 so i have a few lying around. PM me if you want one.


----------



## Chris15 (Jun 9, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> From your website, it looks like this is the poster being discussed:
> 
> http://storesense2.megawebservers.com/HS4825/Detail.bok?no=3795



The one with the click if you're over 18 that redirects then to a dead end?


----------

